# Is Mountain Top still in business?



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about one of their boxes, have had some emailed correspondence with them in recent weeks, but now their web site is gone and emails to them are returned.....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Buy an Ainley instead. Far better customer service.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> Buy an Ainley instead. Far better customer service.


If you've got time to wait 8 months to have a box built, Ainley is an excellent option. It looks like mtck let their domain expire which killed their site and email. I'd assume they will have it back up and running soon.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

TroyFeeken said:


> Buy an Ainley instead. Far better customer service.



No doubt Ainley makes a fine product, but they are leaving a lot of business on the table by being unable to supply a product in a more reasonable time frame. I know nothing about the company or its management, but an increase in their manufacturing capability is clearly warranted if it takes them this long to make someone a basic dog box. I'm not going to wait as long as they have told me to get a simple 2-hole slide in and wouldn't be surprised if others have a similar view.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

You can have products done 3 ways. Inexpensive, fast and quality. Unfortunately you can never have more than 2 of those done at once. So Ainley goes the route of quality and inexpensive in comparisons to others that are going for fast and quality like Deerskin but you pay for it. Then there's Mtntop which seems to be inexpensive and fast leaving the other one...


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Troy,
I just think the excessive wait would cause them to miss some sales. With the addition of some manufacturing capability, they could speed up deliveries, pick up lost customers, and become a more profitable company. Of course if they aren't running the business with that as an objective, then the status quo works fine...


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm in the same boat and apparently, so are many others (see Bill Hillman's video about his MTCK box). I wanted an Ainley, but couldn't stomach the 7-8 month wait time, so I'll be going with a Mountaintop box. I know several folks with MTCK boxes that are nice, quality made products, and the newer boxes seem like an improvement over the older ones. I think it's an oversimplification to suggest that MTCK is producing products on a short time frame at the expense of quality. I guess if I wanted a 20 hole trailer, my opinion might be different, but a 2 hole box is not rocket science.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

I found Mountain Top's phone number and learned all is fine except for their internet server. They can get me a 2-hole insulated stainless box with any add-ons ready to go very quickly as they have the basics in production already. Ainley makes a great box, but I just don't see how it's worth waiting 8 months in my case. Someone at MTCK read books about Henry Ford and Jack Welch!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Two years ago when I was looking for a 2hole box MTCK was a 1,000 dollars more than Ainley for a similar design. I was going with Ainely and ready to wait until I found the same box slightly used for 800 less with no wait.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I really like my MTCK 3 hole with extended drawers. Very well built and not any less expensive than Ainley. Very nice people to deal with as well!

Chris


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm positive John is still in business at MTCK they have built two chassis mounts for me and I have watched them grow from there very first box they built a long time ago. I watched them go from a make shift shed to a new high tech building and they just doubled the size of that building in the past few months. They bought a water jet machine and there quality and fit has improved greatly along the way. They are currently doing a large part of there business in fabricating tool beds for the electric industry and have diversified with machining and welding. They now have a dedicated group that only does dog boxes and are producing great products. 
Chad


----------



## SF_Wood (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a MTCK 3-hole Slide-In a couple of months ago and absolutely love it! Needed it by a certain time for a trip and they delivered! Talk to Lydia, great customer service.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Chad Baker said:


> I'm positive John is still in business at MTCK they have built two chassis mounts for me and I have watched them grow from there very first box they built a long time ago. I watched them go from a make shift shed to a new high tech building and they just doubled the size of that building in the past few months. They bought a water jet machine and there quality and fit has improved greatly along the way. They are currently doing a large part of there business in fabricating tool beds for the electric industry and have diversified with machining and welding. They now have a dedicated group that only does dog boxes and are producing great products.
> Chad



A friend of mine bought the first 5 hole cross-over they ever built. I recently bought the used box and wanted some new parts to do some repairs. Door handles, top vents, fans, etc. When they found out what box I had they made a very generous offer on a trade in to get that old box back. I may take them up on it. A nice slide in with a drawers and a closet would be really nice.

The fit and finish looks a lot better on their new boxes, maybe they want that old one out of circulation? The box is about 8 years old and beyond normal wear and tear, it has held up very well.


----------

